# One night in Vienna



## musictom (May 22, 2015)

Hi all,

My wife and I will be spending one night in Vienna. Hope to do some sightseeing (already got some great advice by searching the boards), but we're looking for recommendations as to a place to stay. Hotel, I'm sure. 

Any/all recommendations are most welcome. Thanks, Tuggers!!

Tom


----------



## x3 skier (May 22, 2015)

If your into Hilton, I recommend either the Hilton Vienna or Hilton Danube. The first is very near the train station downtown and the second is a short Metro ride from downtown. 

I've stayed at the Danube and had a very large room, even by U.S. standards overlooking the Danube. I also visited the Vienna which was very nice but did not stay there since it was considerably more expensive. If it was a comparable rate, I would have stayed there. 

Cheers


----------



## musictom (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation!!

tom


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2015)

For just a night, it's worth to stay in the city center on the Ring so you're close to many sites. It's been a while since I've been in Vienna, but I stayed at the InterContinental last time and it was quite nice back then.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Here There (Jun 12, 2015)

*Vienna Marriott on ParkRing*

Concur that it's essential to stay on the Ring (the perimeter street encircling the historic center) when touring time is limited.  Four summers ago I spent a week at the Vienna Marriott and marveled at its great central location:

- walk towards the middle and you're in the heart of the historic center with St. Stephen's cathedral, shops, and dining. 

- hopping on the tram right outside the front door will lead you to major cultural institutions.

- the park across the street (hence the name Park-Ring) is large enough to jog through and features greenery, blooming flora and statues of cultural figures. 

- the Airport Train station is an easy walk across the park, or a 1-stop tram ride away, and the train will take you from/to the airport in 45 minutes.

One night is not enough to savor all that Vienna has to offer, but staying in a centrally located hotel such as the Marriott will allow you easier access.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 12, 2015)

Had a great time TOO many years ago in Vienna ... attended an Opera in the State Opera House, did the morning practice sessions at the Spanish Riding School (twice), walked thru St Stephan's and came in * out of Vienna on the train.

I stayed in a room with a hall bath .... who knows where.  It was my first trip to Europe and I travelling by myself. I had a train pass travelling from near Chartres in France to Geneva (several nights with a GF from work) and then, the train to Vienna ... back to Paris on the night train thru Germany, to changing trains in Paris to Chartres (family of an summer exchange student in my home). Close to 3 weeks out of US.

What was amazing was the night I flew over to Europe was the night the Soviet guards walked away from the Berlin Wall.....and when my train stopped in Zurich on the way to Vienna (almost 2 weeks later), hundreds of Americans swarmed the train .. to get to Berlin for the "partying".


----------



## gresmi (Aug 20, 2015)

We used this consolidator and stayed at Secession, overlooking the Naschmarkt (awesome). Short walk to city center, or try one of the other 2, which may be closer. Have fun!

http://members.chello.at/vienna-center-apartment/Web-Site/Penthouse-Apartment-Secession.html
http://members.chello.at/vienna-center-apartment/Web-Site/Apartment-Stephansplatz.html
http://members.chello.at/vienna-center-apartment/Web-Site/Apartment Wien-Mitte.html


----------



## Maui_ed (Nov 4, 2015)

If it is not too late to chime in, the Hotel Bristol is amazing.  On the Ring, right across the street from the Opera, a short walk to the Hotel Sacher (of Sacher Torte) fame, and adjacent to the Kartner Strasse, my favorite people watching avenue.  The hotel is wonderful, the staff are excellent, and our room was very large, even by US standards. Loved it so much we are going back next year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gresmi (Nov 5, 2015)

Why pay fat money for a hotel?? Never got that. Have used vrbo.com all over the world when not using timeshares. Bigger units, better amenities, kitchens. WAY cheaper than hotels and you can negotiate price! What's not to like?


----------



## RIMike (Dec 11, 2015)

*Star Inn*

I have a post on Trip Advisor for the Star Inn in Vienna. It was inexpensive, unlike most of our trip to Central Europe, but the hotel while nice was not luxurious.  It is about half way between the Schonburn Palace and St Stephens Platz (old town Cathedral).  Service was exceptional.


----------



## Xpat (Dec 16, 2015)

another vote for the Marriott. I think it's one of the better Marriotts in Europe, and is usually not very expensive on weekend nights. The location is very convenient - near historic center but in pleasant leafy area, on the tram line to the museums, and walking distance to the airport train - so you'll be able to make the most of your short stay.


----------

